

Solution to Japan's Jobless Problem: Turn City Workers Into Farmers - thinkzig
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123974369645018189.html

======
wooster
As someone who spent quite a bit of his youth farming: these people are doing
it wrong.

Hoeing weeds in a field that hasn't even been disced or planted yet? Sorting
beans by hand? Planting wheat by hand? Fertilizing by hand? Digging ditches by
hand?

That's some seriously medieval stuff. I'm sure it's traditional, etc, but it's
not efficient, and it doesn't scale to large populations. I don't even want to
think about what they aren't doing regarding soil chemistry, pest control,
etc.

------
electromagnetic
Okay this isn't as bad as I first thought from the title. I was thinking USSR
style where the government forced more workers into farming than using
technology.

This looks like the Japanese government is trying to protect its agriculture
industry, which a complete collapse of agriculture can be dangerous for a
country. The USA has energy dependency, would you really want food dependency?

------
mynameishere
I believe Japan has some serious tariffs on food, thus allowing small scale
farming to exist.

